

Secure private chat with browser RSA encryption - tony_red
http://privytalks.com

======
crxpandion
how do you know that the person your talking to is indeed the person you sent
the link to?

~~~
tony_red
Maybe using a passphrase?

\- What do I drink? \- Beer! \- OH HAI JOHN

